# Prince Charles in UrbREX shocker.



## Seahorse (Oct 4, 2012)

OK, so it's a tenuous link, but I found it rather amusing that royalty are now including Broadford in their list of "Must See" places to "do" while they're in the area. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-north-east-orkney-shetland-19828010


----------



## smiler (Oct 4, 2012)

Ah Yes, but can new life be blown into Prince Ch.................. I think maybe I'll leave that one.


----------



## sploradora (Oct 4, 2012)

he did denbigh asylum to...... old beardy was in his element showing him around!


----------



## Stussy (Oct 5, 2012)

I drive past it every day on route to work, the owner now visits everyday first thing to check on the place / tidy up the mess I presume. Its still very secure though but weirdly the cctv camera is no longer on the street, possibly moved further into the complex.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Oct 5, 2012)

prince charles regeneration projects are really good..also a good research tool ive found


----------

